# Plowing snow the Massey way



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Our 1954 Pacer moves a large amount of snow. What is in the pictures is considered a heavy frost.


http://usera.imagecave.com/alleyyooper/Tractors/12-25-03Our1954MasseyHarrisPacer-copy.jpg

http://usera.imagecave.com/alleyyooper/Tractors/12-025-03PacerClearingDrive-copy.jpg

 Al


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Great pictures Al! What part of Michigan are you from? If thats a heavy frost I'd hate to see a snowy day!

Andy


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm from the part of the state where you can wiggle your elbows with out hitting your neighbour.

Where you can step out your back door and shoot any one of your shot guns, rifles or muzzle loaders and not get a visit from a cop.

I'm from the part of the state where you can leave your truck unlocked and still find it in your yard a week latter when you return home from vacation.

 It helps though to have it told around that a crazy old man lives there and he has a hair trigger temper.

 Al


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Beautiful country you have around you Al. Thanks for sharing all the pictures. 

Andy


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I have found the last line helps with all the rest!!!


----------

